# Tecumseh HH 160



## scott3151 (Aug 29, 2007)

Greetings to all, looking for advice and help, thanks in advance for your comments, have been working on Ign. problem with the Tec. off and on for 6 months, very frustrated. I've found several prolblems and repaired them, ( bad ign. sw., SS mag. replaced, plug replaced, battery replaced, one of the six magnets under flywheel came loose, reglued, started up engine, ran great for about 10mins., died, no go again. Pulled flywheel, magnets still in place, no spark though, don't know if starting coil is bad, just found "tickle test" on another listing that I could try to see if coil is good, I've got the pin gap at about 16 thousands, any help would be great!!!!


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Well Scott,

The coil to the long pin distance is .008/.010", Think I'd close that 16 up a bit and try it again. 

Below is the test procedure/specs. for the coil, Perform the ignition switch test even thought it's new. It's possible you may have been sold the wrong one.


----------

